# YES Network coming to Cablevision?



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

I just heard a rumor from a Cablevision customer that Cablevision is going to carry YES very soon.

Can anyone confirm or deny this?

If this is true, will Dish lose out on new subs in the largest DMA if they don't get on board?


----------



## BrettR (Apr 24, 2002)

Maybe. But Not necessarily.

Dish has international programming, AT 50 programming - packaging Cablevision doesnt offer. Cablevision may have a broadband discount though, something the satellite companies dont offer.


----------



## AJ2086 (Jun 1, 2002)

I dont think Cablevision will carry it unless YES lowers there price, that was the whole issue in the first place and anyone in that area that really wanted YES has switched to D*. But E* wont lose out, they have alot on Cablevision, in most Cablevision areas there is no Digital Cable so that means under 100 analog channels, E* and D* surpass them.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AJ2086 _
> *I dont think Cablevision will carry it unless YES lowers there price, that was the whole issue in the first place and anyone in that area that really wanted YES has switched to D*. But E* wont lose out, they have alot on Cablevision, in most Cablevision areas there is no Digital Cable so that means under 100 analog channels, E* and D* surpass them. *


The rumor is that Cablevision and YES came to an agreement. Wouldn't E* follow suit if this were the case?


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Why should I be forced to pay for a channel that I can't watch?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I would not leap to the conclusion that DISH will carry this because Cablevsion has agreed to (and we dont know that for sure).


These threads are pure speculation.


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by invaliduser88 _
> *Why should I be forced to pay for a channel that I can't watch? *


I think Dish should just either eat the costs like Directv did or change the pricing for AT 100 in the NY area. I emailed Dish a few weeks ago saying that now they have the Nets and soon after the Devils in a few years. This is a lot of sports programming for an area to not carry..


----------



## BrettR (Apr 24, 2002)

> I think Dish should just either eat the costs like Directv


DirecTV isnt eating the costs. They are putting it on the subscribers requiring them to take Total Choice in order to be subscriber. I got DirecTV assuming one day I could downgrade to a Limited Choice with alacarte options, but DirecTV changed the rules requiring Total Choice to be a subscriber. I told D*, good bye I dont want Total Choice any longer.

Yeah, Dish could do the same eliminate AT 50, eliminate alacarte and require AT 100 then their margins would be higher. I am assuming though Dish would grandfather existing subscribers.

IMO, there should be guidelines for RSNs. FCC doesnt consider RSNs to be important of having any rules applied to them, except if they are cable-owned and satellite-delivered.

To me, if all 3 MSG, FSNY and YES are going to claim the NY/NJ region (a very big region) plus demand basic service carriage plus make its viewers sit through commercials so they can make money off advertising, they should not all 3 be charging $2.20 per subscriber which is the average RSN rate. It should be about $.73 per NY region subscriber. $2.20 divided by 3, the number of RSNs that claim that region. The average RSN rate is about $2 to $2.20 right now.

This way the DBS provider can leave aside $2.20/mo for each AT 100 or Total Choice subscriber where the money goes to the RSN. In Philadelphia, that $2.20 should be credited back to the TC subscriber since there is no RSN offered at all.

Right now the 3 RSNs (MSG FSNY YES) combined will get close to $6 per NY directv subscriber. So DirecTV actually loses money in New York per subscriber (their margins are lower). DirecTV can only make up in volume.

CCSN in D.C. will only get $2 per month per directv subscriber though in a smaller market. YES, MSG and FSNY benefit that NY can support that many teams and the fact that the NY RSN coverage area is close to 10% of the country.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by invaliduser88 _
> *Why should I be forced to pay for a channel that I can't watch? *


 When will you people stop with that. Your bills won't go up. Anyway you can watch it, just not for Nets or Yankees games unless you have NBA or MLB Sports packages.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2002)

I'm kind of Shocked that Dish hasn't come to an agreement with YES. Surely the subscription to Dish Network have been lower in the NY area because of it...Right? Is Dish waiting to see what Cablevision does? Why? Are they working together or something?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

No the price is not lower in NY. Boy have we been through this before.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Geronimo _
> *No the price is not lower in NY. Boy have we been through this before. *


We have, it's just there is a rumor that Cablevision and YES came to an agreement. Without the details of the agreement, there is no point in speculating. I am just trying to a) confirm whether or not it is true and b) if it doesn't require the "Basic" requirement, would Dish follow suit? I would have to think they are losing subs hand over fist to D* in the NY DMA.

Also, the NY subs would have no problem in paying extra for YES so other subs in other regions who can't even get it don't have to fork over the extra chump-change.

Don't believe everything wither Dish or YES tell you. YES is asking too much per sub and the basic requirement is ridiculous. BUT, Dish is being unreasonable in scaring all their subs into believing all will have to pay for this channel.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I don't believe everything I read in these things but I also don't know how anyone would know what the NY subs are willing to pay. These things are a quagmire. We all have aright to an opinion but these opinions don't change reality. 

I have no problem with the original question. But sometimes we get pretty silly after that.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Geronimo _
> *I don't believe everything I read in these things but I also don't know how anyone would know what the NY subs are willing to pay. These things are a quagmire. We all have aright to an opinion but these opinions don't change reality.
> 
> I have no problem with the original question. But sometimes we get pretty silly after that. *


Don't really understand what's so silly... Generally speaking, if you are willing to invest in Dish and you're a Yankees or Nets fan, you'll fork over the extra $2-3 to get the channel...a fairly safe assumption. Do you mean the tangents have gotten silly?

From a business perspective, carrying YES would help E* compete in NY which they are clearly losing to D* right now as per all the recent articles I have read in the local papers.

So, again, not sure what is "silly" when all I am trying to do is confirm whether this "rumor" is true or not....no one has yet answered this....


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Peace Kermit.
I don't think anyone but the parties involved can answer it. I did not mena to offfend. Just pointing out that you are speaking for a lot of people. Who knows who is willing to pay----especailly since they would not pay with cable or DTV. 

Anyway have a good day. I hope you get your answer.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by James_F _
> *
> 
> When will you people stop with that. Your bills won't go up. Anyway you can watch it, just not for Nets or Yankees games unless you have NBA or MLB Sports packages. *


But it makes for such great discussions.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

So does Britney! :lol:


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Is it possible for one to form a solid relationship with an Avatar? If only yours were 3D, James.....


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Geronimo _
> *Peace Kermit.
> I don't think anyone but the parties involved can answer it. I did not mena to offfend. Just pointing out that you are speaking for a lot of people. Who knows who is willing to pay----especailly since they would not pay with cable or DTV.
> 
> Anyway have a good day. I hope you get your answer. *


Sorry for the emotions. It's a pretty charged issue here in NYC.


----------



## Gemini365i (Sep 7, 2002)

I really don't care about YES. I don't watch it, and I wish I could take it off my subscription. I am neither a Yanks or Nets fan. I love the Knicks(who are losers this season, it's kool) and Mets.

I'm the odd ball out huh? Who cares about YES? ONLY Yankess fans. The Nets have no fans!

JE


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

Just curious ... since the other RSNs in the area (Fox Sports NY, MSG) have lost the Yankees, Nets, and someday the Devils to YES, have they lowered their rates?


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

Actually, YES may be like Fox Sports West 2. On DirecTV, all customers can see Fox Sports West 2 like all other regional FSN's; however, only people in the designated coverage area get Fox Sports West 2. Who knows?


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2002)

Yes should be on Dish Network ... Now that the merge thing is dead...its time for Dish to get back to business and get the channel that almost everyone in the NJ NY area want...Give us Yes get rid of FSNY!


Nets have no fans..... yea ok Gemini365i
You do sound like a real Knicks fan....knicks=awful


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Gemini, pretty simple....Brookly/Queens like Mets, Manhattan, Bronx Staten Island like Yanks.

Not being a Mets fan, why should I have to pay for FSNY? It's the same issue on the other side. It's only fair we both get our teams.

Also, the Yanks have MANY non-NYC fans, unlike the Mets. There's no denying the historical value of the Yankees. 

The issue is that all NYC fans should be able to see their teams.

Like I said, it's a charged issue here in NYC.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I am a Red Sox fan who lived in NY for four years. Believe it or not I agree with CNSF. I think the proliferation of RSNs and increasing rights fees is bad but no matter who is to blame the fans should be able to see their team---even if it wears pinstripes.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Geronimo _
> *I am a Red Sox fan who lived in NY for four years. Believe it or not I agree with CNSF. I think the proliferation of RSNs and increasing rights fees is bad but no matter who is to blame the fans should be able to see their team---even if it wears pinstripes. *


I do sincerely hope your curse is finally lifted, btw.....Pedro deserves a ring.


----------



## Ronmort (Apr 23, 2002)

Back to the original post-I sure hope Dish will get YES SOON!!!


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Ronmort.....many of us do too. Unfortunately, there's not much we can do about it except move to D*....which I am seriously considering by March.


----------



## Ronmort (Apr 23, 2002)

For many sports fans in my area, and this is a big sports area, not having YES probably impacts on sales of Dish. We happen to live in the Comcast Sports region also, which means we don't get the Phillies, Sixers, and Flyers. Not getting YES on Dish means we don't get the Yankees and Nets either. There are plenty of Yankee fans in this area-probably more than there are Phillies fans-who would buy a Dish system if YES was carried. Several of the local cable companies carry YES and Comcast Sports Net. I know some of the sports haters on this forum don't want to pay any extra for sports channels, but I think it hurts sales of Dish systems in the long run, and less customers mean higher prices. There is more bargaining power in higher numbers for all programming. Wasn't that one of Ergen's big selling point on the failed merger? Honestly, some people can't see the forests for the trees. I couldn't give away those Club Dish certificates when I explained about the lack of sports.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2002)

Ronmort....

I agree with everything you said....I feel your pain... I am a huge Nets fan and its killing me not seeing the games... but what can you do! 

Switching to Direct TV seems like the only solution! I don't want to switch but Charlie is leaving me no choice...

Why the hell can't Dish Network and Yes come to some type of agreement... It just doesn't make any sense to me!


----------



## Ronmort (Apr 23, 2002)

The outlook isn't good for YES on Dish. Dish may drop NESN next week, which means no Bruins or Red Sox games for Dish customers in New England. I guess I have to agree with Fresco. If you really want regional sports in certain areas, you have to go with Directv. I realize these sports channels are very expensive, but I don't think you can be truly competitive if you just write off sports fans of local teams to competitors. Personally, I think Dish is superior in every possible way except sports. Great strides were made with NBA LP and NHL CI coming to Dish this year, but I think most people are satisfied with just following a few of their local teams.


----------

